# Dental Floss Guitar played by Ewan Dobson



## akuaku (Sep 28, 2012)

Has anybody seen anything like this before, Or just something else for guitar strings?
[video=youtube;HO08T4ukuac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO08T4ukuac&amp;feature=plcp[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO08T4ukuac&feature=plcp


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah, he can play, but just how fast is his sword?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

the five fingers of death.
and yeah, he can play!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Look up "Emmurr hockey stick cover" on YT for how to play "modern metal"... On ice! I dont listen to the band btw.


----------



## akuaku (Sep 28, 2012)

Budda said:


> Look up "Emmurr hockey stick cover" on YT for how to play "modern metal"... On ice! I dont listen to the band btw.


Lol, that's pretty awesome!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

That guy's right hand dexterity is amazing. Nice hat too.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Sure, sure ... replace the cheapest part of the guitar with dental floss! 

Nice playing and an interesting tone.


----------

